# This is Sadie.....



## SadieAnn143 (Aug 20, 2009)

Do you think She is a mixed breed? Is She a Pit Bull or is She a Staffordshire Terrier. I have been told both. She has a red nose and yellow eyes. I have also been told Sadie is New York bloodline, but I don't have any papers for her. Is there a New York bloodline?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

They're prolly talking about York, which is an Am Staff line. I'm assuming you don't have papers for her, so there is no way to know. She really doensn't look like an am staff, looks like a run of the mill rednose pit bull. It looks like she's under shot, so there may be some boxer or heck, maybe even some Old English. Who knows though? Stay away from the DNA identifiers, they're a scam.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks like a pit mix as a red nose dog is not an Amstaff color unless you have bad breeding going on or it's an Amstaff APBT mix.
As stated above York is an Amstaff line but no way to tell for sure since you have no pedigree. Very pretty girl! I love the under bite, she looks very sweet.


----------

